

Radiohead video developed using a Velodyne HD Lidar - edgefield
http://www.aaronkoblin.com/work/rh/index.html

======
tsally
I've actually done some work with this data. Everything is available on Google
Code.

<http://code.google.com/creative/radiohead/>

------
edgefield
Note the video is interactive and can be manipulated with your mouse pointer
and the menu at the bottom of the video. I recommend checking out some of
Koblin's other projects as well. Hope you enjoy! :-)

------
Rod
Somewhat related: [http://blog.thejit.org/2008/11/27/using-ocaml-to-
visualize-r...](http://blog.thejit.org/2008/11/27/using-ocaml-to-visualize-
radioheads-hoc-music-video-part-1/)

